# morocco spouse visa refused



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

hi

i dont know if anyone can help, i met my wife in england, she come on family visa, i got married to her in england, sorted all the paper work in england, and she went back to morroco to give the paper work. the visa was refused, because not not enough evidence of the relationship. the visa was refused on 07/4/15, appeal was done on 27/4/15. now waiting for the court date. just wanted to know how long will it take.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Appeals can take up to a year.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

What did you submit as relationship proofs to be rejected ?


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

manel said:


> What did you submit as relationship proofs to be rejected ?


proof i submited was wedding pic, whats app messages, birthday cards. i hope it doesnt take one year, my solicitor is saying it will take 4 months.


----------



## moon123 (Jun 7, 2015)

i think it varies from case to case if they found error in understanding might be quicker.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

4 months or less if overturned by ECM review, up to a year for tribunal hearing.
You need to print out the full wording of rejection letter.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Appeal can take more than a year but if you reapply ,it will take less time covering the point raised on the refusal letter .if you type the exact wording of the refusal letter ,moderators would give an advise .


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

getting married in uk is not permissible activityon the entry clearance. there are saying the relationship began on 11/1/15 and got married on 2/2/15. there are no documents to confirm we stayed together during that time.there saying the pic were only wedding pic. but in regards to i began my relationship on 11/1/15, which is wrong that was the date i got married islamic marriage. i met my wife in oct.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't summarise it. Print out the FULL TEXT of your refusal letter.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

You can post your refusal letter after hiding your details as I said moderators can help you .


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

How do I print the letter on here


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

You can take a picture and press to the three points near send on the top then u see attach an image you press there and u download the image then you press on send .
Or you can type it if you find it difficult to attach .


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Don't summarise it. Print out the FULL TEXT of your refusal letter.


you and your sponsor were married in the uk on 02/02/15 and you have provided a copy of your marriage certificate.i note that you met your sponsor whilst you were in the uk on a family visit visa.issued on 15/8/14. getting married in the uk is not a permissible activity on the entry clearance you. has at the time. you stated at the time of this application you intended to remin for only 30 days instead you remained from 28/8/14 to 06/02/15, a period of 5 months. in this time you state you met your spouse and entered into a marriage with him.of which there is no indication as to when or in what circumstance you and your sponsor met. you state your relationship began on 11/01/15 and you entered into marriage on 02/02/15 only 22days later.you state you are living together howeever there are no documents confirming this. photographs provided are only of the wedding. and there are no documents confirming you have met each other in person at any other time. chat logs provided only cover period from 09/01/15- 26/01/15 is period of 17 days. for there reasons above i therefore am not satisfied your relationship with your sponcor is genuine and subsisling or that you intend to live together perminanty in the uk.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Several points here.
You married in UK while you are on visit visa, which isn't allowed.
You stated on your visit visa application you were staying for a maximum of 30 days but ended up remaining 5 months, which is dishonest.
You didn't state how you met and where.
You said your relationship began on 11th January and married on 2nd Feb, only 22 days later.
No evidence of living together.
Photo and chat log evidence gives no hint of how long you have been in relationship.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

That looks like bad news, I'm afraid. You broke immigration rules by marrying on a visitor visa, and also greatly overshot the length of stay you stated to the border force officer... Did you include with your visa application a letter explaining the length of your stay and circumstances of your marriage? It sounds like they were 100% correct to refuse your visa. I have NO AUTHORITY to say this, I'm just a fellow applicant waiting on a visa status, but I highly doubt your appeal will be successful. There are several very legitimate counts by which you were refused; some of which could be remediated by providing adequate documentation in a new application, and others at which you will simply fall at the mercy of UKVI


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

i spoke to my solicitor before i got married to her in uk, and my solicitor adv me it was ok to get married to her in uk. the few points which was raised. 1) she didn't over stay as she has visa for 6months. I did say how we met but it looks like the home office missed that point. and also the relationship began in oct 2014. but my whats app messages got delated. since she has gone back to morrocco i have visited her 2 times.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your solicitor was wrong.
Yes, but stating she is staying the maximum of 30 days but ending up remaining 5 months counts as dishonesty, and Home Office are increasingly taking a dim view of it.
Maybe you didn't show your relationship evidence clearly enough.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's so disheartening to see people being misled by immigration solicitors... Really, UKVI is quite clear on the restrictions of a visitor visa.

From https://www.gov.uk/standard-visitor-visa/overview



> You can’t:
> marry or register a civil partnership, or give notice of marriage or civil partnership


It incenses me that people would be given such blatantly bad advice from a person in a trusted legal position.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

pointless having lawyers,charging them is only a waste of money ,rules are clear about marrying on visitor visa ,I would thank god I have found this forum ,especially Joppa who helped me a lot .


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

but its not illegal to get married, the the register office should have refused to do the civil partnership. the home office should put in place that the register offce should not do any civil marriage if any one comes for family visit visa.. so ive not broken any law.


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

manel how long have you been waiting for visa. and she from morrocco


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You violated immigration rules, whether you were allowed to get married by the registrar or not. The registry office is not the home office; they are separate entities which sometimes, but do not always, consult with one another. I'm very annoyed for you that no one told you this, but ultimately you are responsible for your own transgressions. You may not have committed a criminal offence but it clearly is having an adverse effect on your immigration potential, and you have no legal recourse to fight the UKVI on their own policies and I really don't think that's the right way to approach your visa rejection.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately it is not legal to marry while on a visitor visa, you're correct, the register office should not have performed the ceremony (I assume you mean marriage and not civil partnership, not the same thing). The Home Office does have in place rules that preclude marriage while on a family visa.

Lastly, ignorance of the law does not excuse your responsibility to follow the law. So yes, you have broken the law.

I believe you need legal assistance from a solicitor that understands the requirements. You will probably need time to pass to prove your on going relationship.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

morvisa said:


> manel how long have you been waiting for visa. and she from morrocco


I applied only two days ago ,


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

good lucky


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

am hoping and praying they will overturn.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

morvisa said:


> am hoping and praying they will overturn.


Doubtful that they would overturn the refusal, as you have violated immigration law. As stated above, ignorance of the law _is *not*_ a valid defense. 

If they were to overturn _your_ refusal, that would set a precedence that would see the overturn of everyone else who was refused for the same reason. This is something that the Home Office would like to avoid.


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

so this the first time your submitting the application.


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

hi, i got my notice of pending appeal today, the tribunal will write to me after 30 sept 2015 with further details. just wanted to ask does it normaily take 15 weeks or do they get back to you before the 15 weeks.


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

because my solicitor has advised me that's is max time they give, but normally it doesn't take 15 weeks.


----------



## Poco (May 6, 2015)

Morvisa, 

I've been reading through this thread out of curiosity. 1stly, im very sorry for your miscommunication, it was unfair and harmful to you and your spouse. but the others are right, it was your responsibility to make sure you found out everything properly before entering into any sort of cross-border relationship so to speak. 

the real reason im replying is to ask, Why are you still trusting this solicitor when he/she has obviously lead you down the wrong path before. The immigration system wouldn't give you false information. if they say 15 weeks, wait 15 weeks and if it comes before just be grateful. but dont dote upon it. 

I know what you are going through. but in all honesty, i would take the moderator's opinions into consideration and just re-apply with all the correct info. but give it a rest period. the last thing you want to do is pick at an open wound. meaning you rather wait a while and start from scratch than persisting to go through with the appeal process when you have broken the law. (there is no 2 ways about it)- this may result in the worst, and your lover may be ban from the UK. so for now, try be patient and understand where the moderators are coming from... their word is not law/advice, but it's close to it. they are only trying to help you.


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for your advice, so what you saying I should reapply. Because all the documents have been sent to Paris.


----------



## Poco (May 6, 2015)

In my opinion, and i Joppa and the rest can correct me if i am wrong, but i think you would have a better chance with a new application and a lengthy explanation of EVERYTHING (in detail) of your situation. An explanation as to why your spouse overstayed and why you married on a visitor's visa. Hopefully the new application will grant you some sympathy BUT you will have to give a clear and circumstantial evidence to everything that has happened. Leave absolutely no room for doubt. 

As far as the evidence of your relationship, i suggest you provide more pictures, logs dating as far back as possible, even certified testimonials from family and friends. But note that those who testify of your relationship, if you are found lying, they can be charged (held accountable by the law). 

I won't lie, your application was very weak, and for immigration, who deals with hundreds of applications a week, a lack of evidence has proven to be a way of people getting into the country to reap the rewards of the system. so make sure you give them no reason to question your relationship. 

I suggest you give it a few months before reapplying with a new application.

You should have made copies of all your documents before sending them off.


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi need some help, I've got court hearing for 6th June 2016. Wanted to ask if I go through the court root will they look at the new evidence. Because I've spoke to few solicitors and 3 said they won't look at the new evidence. It's up to the jurge to look at the new evidence.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's usually the case. Judge may allow new evidence but it very much depends on the details of the case so can't generalise.


----------



## morvisa (Jun 8, 2015)

I've decided to do new application. I checked my wife's visa and it doesn't say anything about not getting married. It only says you can't work and claim money from the government.


----------

